# 1000 lb totes



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

My local magic disributor has magic salt availible in 1000lb totes, at quite a saving. Have anybody out there had experience with handling these puppies? At this point I don't have a loader,
any ideas would be welcome.

Bill


----------



## OriginalSnowman (Feb 6, 2002)

*Super sacks*

If you don't have a loader, and you are not the strongest man in the world, then I can't see where a 1,000 lb. bag is going to help you more than 25 kg or 50 lb. bags at any amount of savings. It would seem to be a negative since now you have a giant sack and have to shovel it out instead of dumping a 50 lb. bag.

Most super sacks are setup with either a central lift point formed by the woven polypropylene outer bag, or, with four lift straps sewn into the corners of the bag to be "speared" by the forks on a forklift or forks hung on your loader (if you had one) bucket. Many have a snorkle on the bottom that is tied and allows the product to flow out but all have to be suspended by something in some way to use them.

There's a new product that's made in Quebec called Calso98 that we used that comes in these super sacks (1000 kg each) and they are great if you are set up to handle them. That product is like aiming a flame thrower at snow and ice! If you take a plastic cup of snow and then dump this product in on top of it, it melts immediately and then gets so hot you can't hold the cup. I mean hotter than a cup of coffee.

You can use a chain and winch to lift them, or a boom truck, or an excavator, or even a 416 can lift them. But without a loader or anything that can lift at least 1,000# (I am guessing that they are 1,000 kg) you are out of luck.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

If I am not mistaken, a tote is a plastic container. John Parker will be able to answer that question, as he sells Magic, and it is available in totes through him. Even still, 1000lbs is still quite heavy to manage.

I don't know how you are set up Bill, but if you could build a loading dock, or platform of sorts, totes may be the way to go. Most delivery trucks have a liftgate, so they could at least get it off the truck and onto the platform for you. You could also build a dolly, or buy a set of dollies to move the tote around, again depending on your situation. A dolly won't help much if your storage area is gravel. Look at it this way, a full skid (pallet) is about 2200#. So a pallet jack could handle the weight of a tote, but you'd need a smooth surface for it to roll on. Maybe you can find a used one on ebay?

Another possibility is a large frame with a chainfall on it. Much like guys use to remove V box spreaders.

Can you describe the tote for us? Where would you store them? What kind of spreader(s) are you using? (I know you probably posted your spreader info before).

~Chuck


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

These are bags,much like Original Snowman described, since the my original post I've done some checking on equipment, and the monthly rental on a forklift is quite reasonable, and used ones can be pretty cheap ( a couple of thousand bucks). So how many contracts I end up with, will decide if I go this route. It may be warm but already I bid on two contracts for next season, and I will be using Magic this year after such positive results last year.
I'm using a Fisher 1000 tailgate, so if I can get the tote bag in the back of the truck, and shovel from it to the hopper, it should be as fast as cutting open plastic bags and dumping them.
These tote bags would be stored outside in my lot and covered with a tarp until needed

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just to update
these tote bags are 1000kgs , 2200 lbs, and they have a spout that can be shut off.
The cost for Magic is less then half, 50# bag price, I do have skidsteer capable of lifting them, anyway have some on the way, I'll post a picture of the loading process when winter arrives.

Bill


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Does anyone know of a dealer in the Chicagoland area. I would like to see one of these totes. I have a 75XT skidsteer that would probably handle the weight. Sounds like a good way to save money and create larger profit margin!

Thanks CGB


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Just as an idea for you - I don't have ready access to Magic and got a load from John P when I went to Poughkeepsie. Instead of hauling back salt, I bought 55 gallon containers of Magic-0. Now I'm going to get a pump that'll fit the container to spray my own pile. Much cheaper and I can get more Magic-coated salt that way. I used a chain fall attached to the garage rafter, then a wooden ramp from the truck to the floor. That way neither the hoist or the ramp had to hold the whole load.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a pic of a tote but it is too big to post. E-mail me if you want it at [email protected]

John


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Send me the pic. I will resize it and post it here. 

~Chuck


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanx Chuck,
Its on its way. Its not the best pic but it will give everyone an idea what they look like. 

John


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here it is.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

TurfPlus & Chuck - Thanks, it looks like it might work for me!

CGB


----------

